# How to monitor CPU Usage



## GauravShaha (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I want to monitor my CPU Usage of my server. I have Windows server 2008 R2 and Windows server 2003.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you tried the following program?

PA Server Monitor - Server Monitoring made easy


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you tried simply using the built-in perfmon? It should be sufficient for most anything but actual debugging and callstacks, which are more the territory of debuggers. If you just want perf monitoring, perfmon should work fine.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

^If I'm not mistaken, he wants to monitor the CPU usage of more than one server.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, so perfmon can still do that. I don't want to be playing devils' advocate here, but there is no need to pay for features that ship with the OS if you just want to monitor servers in real time. Now, if the OP wants historical data points, etc, then a non-free tool (or even open-source) might work like the one you posted.


----------



## bogtrotter (Oct 20, 2011)

Start Type resource manager and open it. click on the CPU tab. It really is that easy.


----------

